# Introduction



## Moviemagicmaker (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi my name is Moviemagicmaker, I’m a 47 yr old male I live in Hampton Georgia. I’m 6’7” and I don’t have a pituitary gland.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome, neighbor! Do you have a cat? If so, we'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum! Agree with @Kitty827 we would love pictures!


----------



## Moviemagicmaker (Apr 24, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> Welcome, neighbor! Do you have a cat? If so, we'd love to see pictures!





Catgirl13 said:


> Hi welcome to the forum! Agree with @Kitty827 we would love pictures!


I posted a picture just scroll down just a wee bit. She’s grey and white.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Aw. Adorable!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

She's so cute!


----------

